# looking for land to hunt/lease military member



## nick46304 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm looking for some property to lease for myself and my 5 year old son. we're here in perry georgia where I'm stationed at robins af, looking for 100+ acres, would be willing to help work also, bow, archery, muzzle loader, rifle ... turkey deer pigs.... please let me know if you have a spot for us.  trying to stay within 50 miles of perry

call or text me 5012599649


----------



## nick46304 (Jan 13, 2017)

bump


----------



## nick46304 (Mar 18, 2017)

ttt


----------

